# Recording in WinXP



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I decided to hook up a mic to my evening computer because I sit there and play my guitar so why not record it, eh?  I went to Programs/Accessories/Entertainment/Sound Recorder and set up my mic as the input device... I give it a :up: Actually I was impressed with some of the functions, too....


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hey great to hear.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Big OOPS with it though....Found out it only does 60 seconds at a time without adding files....Oh well, back to my studio machine...(I don't add files in the middle of something I'm making up... )


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well there has to be something you can use.

Look here http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&t...16,d.cGE&fp=ea8ab9a009188a0e&biw=1280&bih=599

http://www.sonomawireworks.com/index.php

Record to your Phone!
http://www.sonomawireworks.com/guitarjack/

http://www.sonomawireworks.com/products.php

This is free
http://www.sonomawireworks.com/T4/

Watch these.
http://www.sonomawireworks.com/riffworksmovies.php

Looks like it may be fun and your then be able to be your own band.

Also 




Looks like you get a whole lot for the Free Riffworks T4 and even more with the Paid RiffWorks Standard.
http://www.sonomawireworks.com/riffworksfeatures.php

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...j0j1.5.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.S4gUru1VxzQ

http://www.sonomawireworks.com/artists.php

You could have fun just playing around with that and don't need to know how to play guitar. 

Plus you can online play with others.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Good tips Harry, thanks...:up: I've decided to load my old Studio Software on this Machine and start my mischievousness with new Folders...:up:


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I use Sonar Home Studio version 4. It works really well for my needs. It has eight tracks, (which can be expanded), and it works well with voice and instruments. I'm thinking of getting a Mac pretty soon and I already use Garage Band on my iPad.
The Mac has a Studio Pro version that is so in depth that I would probably only use about 2 percent of the program. A friend has it and produced some fantastic things....:up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

ekim68 said:


> Good tips Harry, thanks...:up: I've decided to load my old Studio Software on this Machine and start my mischievousness with new Folders...:up:


Now be a one good playing around.


----------

